# the best poster in this forum is...



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

This poll will determine who is the best poster, on this fourm, I will open this poll for a week and then close it and announce the winner.

Good luck to all the nominees, and let me just add, that this is the best poster in this fourm meaning he/she makes good post, he/She contribute the most,and he's/she's nice to other, it's not the most popular poster in this fourm award.

MOD if you can, sticky this just for a week


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm voting Eddy.

EDIT: There are two Brays?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Edwardcyh: The guy who got me back into posting here. Smart and wise poster

Bray: Really stepped it up once he became a mod and has helped enormesly with the Mavericks Forum GM Draft

StackAttack: Is good at creating threads and informing me on what our international players are doing

_Dre_: Good basketball knowledge and wants to keep the forum based on information, which is good.

Tersk: (ME!!). (Shameless Self Plug). Did a lot for the forum and set up the building blocks for it previously. Helped the activity now. Creates good basketball discussion and gets others participating. Really sexy too.

Saint Baller: Hmm..gets the forum a lot of OT posts..I guess

Not sure who I'm going to vote for yet.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Stackattack, Dre, Edward and Bray are all good poster imo. Tersk creates a lot of good threads and is doing a good job with the gm draft. Saint Baller is the most active poster in the Mavericks forum, w/o him it would be very lonely around here :laugh: .


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I wouldnt say that, I'd say there'd just be more basketball threads.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

Saint keeps the board active to me.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Everyone brings their own insight and point of views to the table, some more intelligent/clearly and less irritating then others. We have a couple quality posters here, they know who they are. 

I would vote for myself honestly, but I'll just vote and leave it anonymous.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I voted for eddie.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I stuck it - even though I'm behind.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

<-


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:nonono: :biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

I voted Bray. Edwardcyh is going to be like Petey but without the post count. :angel:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I appreciate the votes, but I personally don't think mods should be included in the poll because it's our "job" to be active on the forum.

StackAttack
_Dre_
Tersk
Saint Baller

all are GREAT posters, but I think *t1no* and *Ninjatune* were left off the poll. 2dumb2live, though a Nets fan, contributes too.

Jet still finds time to visit...

I am sure I am leaving people out, but *this little forum wouldn't be ANYTHING without any of the above posters.* :clap: :clap: :clap: 

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

p.s. I do think I have the best avatar though....

:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I have removed myself from the poll and replaced entries with t1no and Ninjatune. I am not sure what happens to the votes I removed... Hopefully you'll be able to vote again. If not, please feel free to PM me with your new vote, and I'll edit it manually. :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Thank You Edward.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I have removed myself from the poll...


I too have removed myself from this poll; it would be wrong for one mod to step down and the other to not follow - besides, I was getting smoked.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I vote for me becasue I like me. 

P.S. This is my new I HATE BUNNY avatar....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> P.S. This is my new I HATE BUNNY avatar....


You mean there's somebody else out there who's got bunnyphobia? :banana:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Yes. Bunny haunts my dreams.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Whoa, I'm tied with _Dre_ what happend?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Saint Baller said:


> Whoa, I'm tied with _Dre_ what happend?


 Damn am I that bad?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Is Tersk being penalized for his recent absence? :whoknows:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> Is Tersk being penalized for his recent absence? :whoknows:


 I voted for him :whoknows:


(you're the only other person I see on this site who uses my favorite smiley )


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Damn am I that bad?


 Ofcourse not, I'm that bad.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I voted Tersk, it was between Tersk and Dre, I havent been active myself so I just went by what i know.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Damn am I that bad?


ROFL ROFL... too funny.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

no edward?


edited:nevermind.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

He and Bray took them selves off the poll because they thought since they were mods it was their job to bring activity to the board.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> He and Bray took them selves off the poll because they thought since they were mods it was their job to bring activity to the board.


Nah... we are just sore losers who can't stand losing.... :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Nah... we are just sore losers who can't stand losing.... :biggrin:


Oh I can stand it...I just get tired of standing.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Theres something wrong with this poll. It says I voted for Saint Baller and I didn't..


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

How do you know who you voted for?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The person whom I voted for is in italics. I'll attach a pic later, I gotta get to school now.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Nah... we are just sore losers who can't stand losing.... :biggrin:


^.- you would have won, anyway i thought it was the "best poster", nothing to do with activity. Quality over quantity?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Haha Bunny haters! I killed Bunny before you put up your hateful avatars!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I voted for Saint Baller since he's been such a great help with the spurs forum (and he voted for me in the spurs forum poll :biggrin: )


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I voted for Saint Baller since he's been such a great help with the spurs forum (and he voted for me in the spurs forum poll :biggrin: )


:Input bribery smilie here:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

ezealen said:


> I voted for Saint Baller since he's been such a great help with the spurs forum (and he voted for me in the spurs forum poll :biggrin: )


Then your vote should be void. If you only voted because of that..

So it really should be..
Saint - 5
Tersk - 4
Dre - 5


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Uhh, buddy... I have 7 votes.

If ezealen's vote is void then it should be

Dre - 5
Tersk - 4
Saint - 6


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

My vote doesn't count for you. The only explanation I have is that I voted for Ed and now that vote went to you.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Quality > Quantity.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It'd cool if people who voted came in and gave us a reason...this is gonna turn out crappy if people are just voting for their little e-friends.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Everyone realize Saint's leading because he has a well publicized cold. 

True greatness >> sympathy votes :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> Everyone realize Saint's leading because he has a well publicized cold.
> 
> True greatness >> sympathy votes :biggrin:


 I have a cold too I wasn't gonna tell anybody about. Call me Tom Brady


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I have a cold too I wasn't gonna tell anybody about. Call me Tom Brady


I thought your typing was kind of stuffy. :raised_ey


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Tersk said:


> Then your vote should be void. If you only voted because of that..
> 
> So it really should be..
> Saint - 5
> ...


I was j/k about voting for him cause he voted for me. Hell, I even went back and edited that post to include that part cause I had forgotten he even voted for me at first. I voted for him because he has been my favorite poster in this forum, and has been a great guy even on the forum of a rivaling team. There's no reason my vote should be void.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I voted for my doggy Saint Baller.....I love his posts, and his passion..... :cheers:....

Tersk is also another great poster here, but alas I can only pick 1....


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

OT: Nice avy edward, I still think Saint is better.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

Tersk said:


> Then your vote should be void. If you only voted because of that..
> 
> So it really should be..
> Saint - 5
> ...


Get over that you are loosing. :curse:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Tersk said:


> My vote doesn't count for you. The only explanation I have is that I voted for Ed and now that vote went to you.


 the vote didnt go to him. the polls have been edited so it just shows you voted for option 6. the name and the number of votes were edited by ed.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*and the winner of the bbb.net "best poster i this fourm is"...

Saint Baller gongrats to you, and thank you all for perticipating. :clap: :clap: :clap: *


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:rofl: 
I seriously think Dre should have won "the best poster in this forum is..." (even though he has a really bad attitude sometimes) since bray and edward took themselves off the list.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Even though we have our differences, i thgink it should have been ed.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I voted for ed, but he withdrew. Then I voted for _Dre_ and I turned out winnig.

I know alot of people on this forum don't like me, so I guess I should withdraw?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> I voted for ed, but he withdrew. Then I voted for _Dre_ and I turned out winnig.
> 
> I know alot of people on this forum don't like me, so I guess I should withdraw?


Stop being a drama queen.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think I just proved a point, no body wanted to see me win and I did win.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Seems like the Best Poster in this Forum title is overrated. :angel: :clown:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Saint Baller said:


> I think I just proved a point, no body wanted to see me win and I did win.


 
What a story...why don't you pitch the movie rights?  


**** outta here....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:rofl: "I know alot of people on this forum don't like me"?? that's not true.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Congrats, but this just proves that this award doesn't mean much.

This is what I was talking about in the other thread, stop crying _about everything. _Your an alright poster you just whinge and create a lot of OT


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You might as well get your differences out here or through PM or something, cause this e-cat fighting is retarded.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm not trying to fight with any one, all I was saying is that alot of people didn't want me to win.

What ever I dont care really, let's just lock this thread up and never speak of it again.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

We can still celebrate your win or whatever...but o.atl dropped the ball on this whole award thing IMO. It's turned into a popularity contest instead of what it was supposed to have been. It's bringing out the worst in a lot of posters. It was done too hastily. No disrespect to you personally, but in general, I would've prefered a more veteran poster or w/e had done it.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Agreed, no disresspect to you - I just don't think this contest is a valid point and I don't think your the best poster in the forum or on the poll


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

So....who do the mavs posters think is the true winner(assuming ed and the other mods were in)?

I dont mean to lower the value of your award SB. :biggrin: I serious when i say this: Congrats.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'd probably vote for Bray1967

EDIT: Oh, and me too..


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd vote for myself :whoknows:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh.
Dre a close second.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I'd vote for myself :whoknows:


 :laugh: edward or bray.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> :laugh: edward or bray.


:laugh: Never you. Noone's mentioned you, and you voted for yourself, so fall back little man.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> :laugh: Never voting for 2dumb2live


.... ouch.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

2dumb2live said:


> .... ouch.


 :uhoh:..Hah...a?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> :laugh: Never you. Noone's mentioned you, and you voted for yourself, so fall back little man.


I didn't vote for myself (i voted for edward). "little man" see how rude and disrespectul you are? arrogant i might add. and that's why i don't think you are the best poster in this forum, grow up.

You are a very smart poster but your attitude just sucks.

By the way, i didn't mean anything when i posted " :laugh: edward or bray."
Check page 4, "I seriously think Dre should have won "the best poster in this forum is..." (even though he has a really bad attitude sometimes) since bray and edward took themselves off the list."


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> I didn't vote for myself (i voted for edward). "little man" see how rude and disrespectul you are? arrogant i might add. and that's why i don't think you are the best poster in this forum, grow up.
> 
> You are a very smart poster but your attitude just sucks.


 :laugh: I know, I've been waiting for a post like that. You're not my friend anymore?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> :laugh: I know, I've been waiting for a post like that. You're not my friend anymore?


huh?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Seriously though, you're the one who laughed at my assessment first. 

Every reply you have to me has some snide smiley or you quoting something I said and getting a laugh out of it, you expect me to just take that?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Actually from the General forum to the Dallas Mavericks forum, lots of times i agree with what you post and give you credit for your posts, especially lately. You are the one that disagrees with a lot of the stuff i post. If you think i offended you in any way, the right thing to do is pm me or post back and tell me in a respectful way, not insult me.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, suffice to say a lot of PMing would've been done. This is just a message board, all this stuff is silly. This little award thing does no good.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Yes all this stuff is silly and that's why i don't understand why sometimes you take things too seriously.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I voted for edward. bray is another good choice. Had I known they removed themselves I'd have added my vote to Tersk. 

Saint Baller is a good active poster here and deserved consideration, but I've seen Tersk take control of this place lately. And he usually posts more of the "deeper" threads that I enjoy reading.

I could never bring myself to vote for t1no, since he readily admits that he doesn't like most of the players that play in a Dallas uniform. :biggrin: No hard feelings...

Haven't seen enough of the other guys in action. The one guy I'd have definitely voted for was Mavericks_Fan, miss him.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

None taken,
haha very true... I only like Jason Terry, Jerry Stackhouse and Erick Dampier.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Is it ok for me to unsticky this thread now? :biggrin:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Is it ok for me to unsticky this thread now? :biggrin:


I never stickied mine. :biggrin: 

In fact, our nomination thread dissappeared...hehehe.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I voted for edward. bray is another good choice. Had I known they removed themselves I'd have added my vote to Tersk.
> 
> but I've seen Tersk take control of this place lately. And he usually posts more of the "deeper" threads that I enjoy reading.
> 
> Haven't seen enough of the other guys in action. The one guy I'd have definitely voted for was Mavericks_Fan, miss him.


Thanks Shu, means a lot.

I've been pestering Mavericks_Fan to come back but he is quite content at DB.com, he was a great poster


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I've seen Tersk take control of this place lately. And he usually posts more of the "deeper" threads that I enjoy reading.


I would have to agree but that also means.....

My posts are shallow and meaningless?

booooooo hooooooo!

LOL...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I would have to agree but that also means.....
> 
> My posts are shallow and meaningless?
> 
> ...


Also, want to add that my avatars are WAY better than Tersk's. LOL...


:joke:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeh thats true, it makes up for my posts being WAY better than yours


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Haha, ed...your avatars are definitely interesting, I'll give ya that one by a landslide. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Haha, ed...your avatars are definitely interesting, I'll give ya that one by a landslide. :biggrin:


Speaking of avatars.... I don't think I would recognize your posts if you changed your avy.

Shu = Big burger. :biggrin:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Speaking of avatars.... I don't think I would recognize your posts if you changed your avy.
> 
> Shu = Big burger. :biggrin:


Hehe, well my fellow Suns mod is trying to get me to change it to something else. Hang on, I'll show you what to...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Oh god, keep the man eating the burger


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

It's me!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> It's me!


LOL.... that's right.

Halloween is coming up too!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL.... that's right.
> 
> Halloween is coming up too!


Hehe that it is. But Halloween is not a holiday this year. Nay, the only holiday in October is NBA Opening Night on October 31st, and dammit I'm throwin a party.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Have you guys thought about a "poster of the week" or "month", in order to promote quality conversations and activity?

Old & Wise = Me :angel:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> Have you guys thought about a "poster of the week" or "month", in order to promote quality conversations and activity?
> 
> Old & Wise = Me :angel:


 We used to have a poster of the month back when me and Tersk were mods, but I guess it kind of fell apart.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Have you guys thought about a "poster of the week" or "month", in order to promote quality conversations and activity?
> 
> Old & Wise = Me :angel:


That's great!

Not as old & Wiser = Me! :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> We used to have a poster of the month back when me and Tersk were mods, but I guess it kind of fell apart.


It fell apart because you didn't have "Old and Wise!"

lol...

Bray: came across this 3D animation that reminded me of your avatar. Check it out when you get a chance.

http://student.vfs.com/~3d41uzair/doggy style web jr.mov


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Bray: came across this 3D animation that reminded me of your avatar. Check it out when you get a chance.
> 
> http://student.vfs.com/~3d41uzair/doggy style web jr.mov


Computer here at work is choking on the download - I'll try it at home. :|


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I was planning on running a poster of the month during the season..


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Tersk said:


> I was planning on running a poster of the month during the season..


Seems like a interesting idea. But i think egos will clash if a poster wins too much. :whoknows:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

When I used to run it, if you won it then you couldn't win it again for two months


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Seems like a interesting idea. But i think egos will clash if a poster wins too much. :whoknows:


It's not about egos - money under the table is much more effective. :makeadeal :bsmile:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Hey Tersk, we should start this up again. But instead of a month, we do it weekly. That way we get more winners and activity in a week, you know?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I was planning on monthly, and poster of the month.

Weekly, we do not have enough regulars IMO and it would lose its value


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Im up for it.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Nice idea!


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> Hey Tersk, we should start this up again. But instead of a month, we do it weekly. That way we get more winners and activity in a week, you know?


Lol, he wants it weekly because he's winning.
You sly fox you.. :angel:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No, I thought if we did it weekly alot more acitivity would come in. Like lets say if we do it weekly and we get 400 posts in a week, but if we do it in a month we might get 1k posts. You dig?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

rofl, i doubt it's going to change anything. People will get bored of it after awhile.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Believe it or not, being "Poster of the Month" on a website full of people whose lives revolve around basketball and/or the Internet that you don't even really know is not as appealing as it sounds.

OT: Heh...Saint, I won my SM back on Draft Night...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> Believe it or not, being "Poster of the Month" on a website full of people whose lives revolve around basketball and/or the Internet that you don't even really know is not as appealing as it sounds.
> 
> OT: Heh...Saint, I won my SM back on Draft Night...


 I know man, I'm still working on it. I'll tell you on aim.


----------

